# my CATV system has gremlins.



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Well you probably already thought of this, but I'd think the splitter in the ceiling might be bad. They go bad all the time. Luckily that's probably the cheapest thing of the bunch to replace. 

Edit, I am reading this as you checked the signal downstream of the amp, you might also want to plug a TV directly downstream of the amp, ahead of the splitter. The result should make it clear what's the next step. Check the signal ahead of the amp too.


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

A bad connection in the cabling can cause interference or loss of signal in both directions from the fault. This is even worse if the cable is supplying power via DC at the same time. I have an all digital cable system and one bad cable connector caused steady loss of specific channels and intermittently loss of connection between different cable boxes.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

loose connection maybe it was this guy


----------



## stangmasterflash (Jun 20, 2016)

*After buying new splitters, still not solid*

I bought a replacement DGT 8-23, and a 8-14 just for grins. 
Putting each in line did nothing to change the signal. On Sunday I noticed something else that makes me wonder what's going on even more. The Large 60" LG TV's we have in our eating area looked perfect. no glitches, while the 32" Sanyo's we have had varying levels of glitchy-ness, yet were all glitchy in some fashion. I took a Sanyo off its mount and plugged it into the feed in our eating area, and it still had glitches there. My theory is I still have a bum signal, but the LG's mask it better than the Sanyos? I'm not sure what to look at next.


----------



## BaumannMN (Mar 22, 2016)

Did you ever figure it out?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

stangmasterflash said:


> The Large 60" LG TV's we have in our eating area looked perfect. no glitches, while the 32" Sanyo's we have had varying levels of glitchy-ness, yet were all glitchy in some fashion. I took a Sanyo off its mount and plugged it into the feed in our eating area, and it still had glitches there. My theory is I still have a bum signal, but the LG's mask it better than the Sanyos? I'm not sure what to look at next.


Buy LGs, they are inexpensive and if they work well on your glitchy system.....


----------

